# Headstock Mandrel



## PeterDRG (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi guys

I welcome suggestions. I made a headstock mandrel for my Boxford, but the cone just revolves instead of pulling up and spreading the end. The one I made for the Hobbymat works fine. Any thoughts on what I should do ?


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 20, 2021)

imho  It has more to do with the INTERNAL diameter and only monute adjuents to the diameter are possible.

I made one to a recognised design for one previous lathe and then bought a lathe with a different diametr and then bought a similar lathe to. the former---- and so on.
I am sure that you will realise that there is literally and expanding wedge. Repeating myself, it is probably less bother to msske a new mandrel body and use the handle only,
Here- some years ago, I saw an expanding bolt anchor designed for goinmg into concrete or brick/stone masonry being used as an alternative. 

If that is the case, or possible asight of a builders catologue is an idea.

Regards

Norman


----------



## Charles Lamont (Jun 20, 2021)

Put a tiny radial pin in the cone to fit in a (slightly widened) slit. But first, daft as it sounds, try some grease on the cone.


----------



## BaronJ (Jun 20, 2021)

PeterDRG said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I welcome suggestions. I made a headstock mandrel for my Boxford, but the cone just revolves instead of pulling up and spreading the end. The one I made for the Hobbymat works fine. Any thoughts on what I should do ?View attachment 126667



It might just be as simple as pulling the rod back so that the nut grips the inside of the cone.

When I made mine I used a quite shallow taper, a locking taper. This does mean that I have to give the nut a tap in order to release the handle.

Here is a picture of the end of mine.





And one of the other end.




It only takes a single turn of the nut to lock it in place.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 20, 2021)

Again, there is  - or was. the one on the Chris Heapy site.

It had a handle  that could be detached.  I used my  one on the mill vice.


----------



## deverett (Jun 25, 2021)

goldstar31 said:


> Again, there is  - or was. the one on the Chris Heapy site.
> 
> It had a handle  that could be detached.  I used my  one on the mill vice.


Ah, yes.  Chris Heapy's site.  Recommended reading for all tyro machinists.




__





						Wayback Machine
					





					web.archive.org
				




Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 25, 2021)

deverett said:


> Ah, yes.  Chris Heapy's site.  Recommended reading for all tyro machinists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave

~There is still a lot of information
For newcomers- like me= I like  John Moran's GadgetBuilder.com.

There's a bit from our BaronJ about 4 facet drill grinding.

GadgetBuilder would answer a lot of unnecessary questions here

Long may it flourish

Norman


----------



## ajoeiam (Jun 26, 2021)

deverett said:


> Ah, yes.  Chris Heapy's site.  Recommended reading for all tyro machinists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a real pity that the community (of machinists and such like) is not able to maintain and continue such treasure troves of information after the passing of their founders!!


----------

